# Bellator 136 Recap



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> The Bren Events Center in Irvine, California was alive as Bellator MMA returned to the venue for the first time in two years.
> 
> In the main event, Bellator Lightweight Champion Will Brooks defended his title against the challenger Dave Jansen. Brooks defended his title for the first time since winning the vacant belt in a bout against former champion Michael Chandler.
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/news/bellator-136-recap/


----------

